# What color is my horse?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Difficult to tell without a full body pic, but just from that shot, I'd say chestnut with flaxen and sooty. 

Do you know color his parents were?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cupcakequeen (Mar 23, 2013)

*Found a few more pics*

His parents are unknown as he was a rescue.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

sooty flaxen chestnut


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> sooty flaxen chestnut


Yep
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Nevermind, didn't see the first pic, I'm dumb.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree with the others. No palomino, just sorrel with flaxen and sooty to make it look that dirty color


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

What about silver???


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

and 

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nokotaheaven said:


> What about silver???


You can tell he's definitely red based because of how his legs lighten at the bottom and silver doesn't show up on a red base.


----------



## cupcakequeen (Mar 23, 2013)

verona1016 said:


> You can tell he's definitely red based because of how his legs lighten at the bottom and silver doesn't show up on a red base.


So there is no possibility of silver, cause i believe he kind of looks it. The funny thing is he is shedding out really dark this year mind you I have only owned him since last fall so he could just change colors in the seasons.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

cupcakequeen said:


> So there is no possibility of silver, cause i believe he kind of looks it. The funny thing is he is shedding out really dark this year mind you I have only owned him since last fall so he could just change colors in the seasons.


Horses with sooty do tend to change a lot with the seasons 

You should check out StellaIW's mare who is also a chestnut with sooty and flaxen and does all kinds of color changes: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/silver-bay-no-way-right-114688/ On a side note, Stella's foal is super cute and also seems to have sooty. She's my favorite foal ever


----------



## cupcakequeen (Mar 23, 2013)

verona1016 said:


> Horses with sooty do tend to change a lot with the seasons
> 
> You should check out StellaIW's mare who is also a chestnut with sooty and flaxen and does all kinds of color changes: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/silver-bay-no-way-right-114688/ On a side note, Stella's foal is super cute and also seems to have sooty. She's my favorite foal ever


Wow thanks shes a real beauty! I am learning so much about horse coloring.


----------



## cupcakequeen (Mar 23, 2013)

*Alright he is changing color now...*

I know they are not full body pics but you can only see up close cause only small patches are shedding out.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Welcome and he is cute! I'd say chestnut


----------

